# Circulator pump selection



## newhopedreams2010 (Jun 3, 2013)

Hi

I have a 40 gallon tank. I want to buy a circulation pump for my coral. 

Any recommendaton? What about GPH ?

I would like to buy one which can generate very natural wave. Tooooooo many brands, and price varies a lot. 

I have no experience in this field.

Thanks


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

If you want a natural wave action without having to add things such as timers and controlers you might want to look into a vortech.Jaebo also makes a similar pump. I usually use maxi jets,hydors, or koralias as they are cost effective but rather direct with the flow.


----------

